

Dubious framework decision process - jerfelix
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=django%2C%20ruby%20on%20rails&cmpt=q

======
jerfelix
Just thought it was interesting to see the term Django take off (with the new
movie out).

So much for using Google Trends to see what's more popular.

